# [ TOOL ] checkintegrity - nato dalla sbadataggine :S

## xchris

da un mio errore https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=223220

e' nato questo tool.

Serve per fare un check di tutto il sistema per verificare se vi mancano dei file che dovrebbero esserci perche' emersi.

Ho riscontrato che a volte riporta dei file che non esistono ma che emerge ha segnato come scritti.

E' un piccolo problema per il funzionamento dello script ma non e' grave.

Se vi capita di cancellare directory importanti questo tool e' in grado di dirvi quali. (non si parla di file personali,ma di file dei pacchetti emersi)

checkintegrity

opzioni:

-x pattern   permette di non considerare file con determinati pattern (comodo per il problema sopra descritto)

-q              vi mostra solo quali pacchetti "sarebbero" da riemergere

-nc             senza colori

RIBADISCO:

anche se vi riporta dei pacchetti non partite a riemergere perche' si tratta di una stranezza di portage che vorrei capire.

Certo che se vi dice che manca tutto /usr/share.... preoccupatevi  :Smile: 

se emergete psyco il tool lo usera' per velocizzare il funzionamento.

La prima volta che lo lanciate sara' lentino  :Smile: 

ciao

ahh...

http://www.xchris.net/download.php?file=files/checkintegrity-0.1.tar.gz

EDIT:psyco va solo su x86

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Grande xchris

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

l'ho sempre detto che sei il migliore qui dentro.

----------

## xchris

ahem... proviamolo prima  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

volevo solo dire che mi ha salvato il "c..." un altra volta.

(non per errore mio questa volta  :Very Happy: )

P.S.:Penso che lo integrero' con md5check per fare un tool migliore!

ciao

----------

## Raffo

almeno stai accumulando una conoscenza di portage da fare invidia a molti  :Very Happy: 

presto nella mia ignoranza lo scarico e ci do uno sguardo...

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Mmh, molto interessante. Lo sto provando.

Siccome sto provando qualsiasi tipo di tool che levi spazio nel sistema, credo che qualche (grosso) problema potrebbe esserci con localepurge (si, lo so, non è supportato...). Prevedi di inserire una opzione che magari eviti di lamentarsi per i locales mancanti?

Ciao.

[Edit - syntaxerrormmm]

 :Embarassed:  sorry, grazie mille per il tool: come da aspettative, ha detto che ho un po' di casini con i locales  :Smile: 

Grazie ancora.

[/Edit]

----------

## abaddon83

a me da errore  :Sad: 

```

# ./checkintegrity

Segmentation fault

```

ho installato psyco come hai suggerito e questo è il python che ho

```

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/python-2.4.1-r1  +X +berkdb -bootstrap -build -doc -gdbm -ipv6 +ncurses -nocxx -readline +ssl -tcltk -ucs2 7,663 kB

```

----------

## xchris

sono contento che questo scriptino  serva ancora a qc (anche se mi dispiace se serve per motivi di catastofe sul sistema)

@abbandon83: psyco e' consigliato ma non obbligatorio.Se hai python 2.4 aggiorna anche psyco altrimenti e' normale che vada in SEGFAULT.

ciao

----------

## abaddon83

funziona grazie

----------

## abaddon83

ho fatto il test e di cose ne sono uscite.... ho usato il parametro -q ed ecco i risultati:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> =perl-core/digest-base-1.10
> 
> =dev-perl/Net-Daemon-0.37
> ...

 

sono tantini... non credo siano solo sviste del programma, mi conviene riemergere il tutto?

----------

## xchris

bhe stai attento..

spesso da dei falsi positivi (non e' un baco ma e' proprio portage che dice di aver messo dei file... e invece non lo fa... boh)

fai qualche prova prima di ripartire per una riemersione folle  :Smile:  (da fare con --oneshot)

ciao

----------

## silian87

Una domandina ina ina.... visto che mi sono accorto che spesso mancano robe tipo readme o scemate simili... se io, avendo i binari di tutto, facessi emerge -k ?

Quello che non capisco e' come siano spariti dei files che nemmeno ho mai sfiorato  :Shocked: 

EDIT:

Ah dimenticavo... certe cose secondo me non sono da segnalare. Mi spiego, tutto quello che sta in etc, in teoria, e' files di conf. Per esempio a me' segnala:

```
=sys-apps/slocate-2.7-r7

        /etc/cron.daily/slocate
```

Credo che sia normale... io l'ho spostato su weekly perche' non mi va che ogni giorno il portatile si inpianti a farlo  :Razz: 

Non so come sarebbe da comportarsi con le cose in /etc.

----------

## shogun_panda

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Non so come sarebbe da comportarsi con le cose in /etc.

 

Per me bisognerebbe saltarla del tutto...

In fondo sono file di configurazione, che non pregiudicano l'avvio del sistema (almeno in ottica di file o dipendenze non trovate)...

IMTHO ovviamente

PS: IMTO = In my terribly humble opinion... :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

in teoria facendo -x /etc si risolve  :Smile: 

cmq checkintegrity andrebbe risistemato e integrato con md5check...

ho troppe cose ora da sistemare :S

cmq -x gia' risolve!

ciao  :Smile: 

----------

